
YouTube Stars' Fury Over Algorithm Tests - dbasedweeb
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-44279189
======
thelegendxp
I'm not sure how commonly shared this sentiment is, but as a
consumer/subscriber to many channels, I feel that the new changes could
dramatically impact my user experience of watching content.

I'd hate to miss out on videos I subscribed to, and I'd probably resort to
making my own subscriptions feed: setting up a script to scrape my favorite
channels, and compiling a list of new videos. I'd probably end up discovering
far fewer videos that I am not subscribed to.

~~~
ddtaylor
> I'd hate to miss out on videos I subscribed to

But that's the problem. I'm currently subscribed to a channel that posts daily
videos, that I watch almost every day (Linus Tech Tips, don't judge me) but I
haven't seen his recent videos in my feed. I see his videos from 2 days ago
but I have to manually go to his page to see the two most recent videos.

If any of this was configurable I wouldn't be upset, but it's not. I never
opted-in for this feature and I just want my subscription page to work
normally. I understand some people are subscribed to channels they don't want
to watch content for, but that's not my problem!

